# UK- How often do people wear tails, ears, collar etc...



## Zico (Dec 21, 2013)

As it says. I live in UK and wondering how many of the British population wear the tails (guys mostly) as i have never seen anybody wear anything remotely  like these where I live. And I don't know if I should invest in a tail as I would be the only one. I understand that it's a statement of not being afraid to show that we are furry. But me being the only one within the town I live in, it will be quite awkward so I'm not sure if I should get one.

any response will be helpful but as I say UK preferable but anything better than nothing


----------



## Wydo (Dec 21, 2013)

I have seen one person who goes my schools collage wear a dog collar and he is a furry but that's it for me lol. I think there is a difference between wearing tails to furmeets and stuff but not to just anywhere because then you would get some weird looks and you would just look like a tit.


----------



## Zico (Dec 21, 2013)

The Furry Phil said:


> I have seen one person who goes my schools collage wear a dog collar and he is a furry but that's it for me lol. I think there is a difference between wearing tails to furmeets and stuff but not to just anywhere because then you would get some weird looks and you would just look like a tit.



I actually don't see the point in the collar or ears.  The collar means to me that someone owns you, the ears I agree would make you look like a tit. But the tail, I am sort of drawn to them for some reason


----------



## Lobar (Dec 21, 2013)

Honestly, furry fandom shouldn't be a thing you feel you have to try hard about.

If you're doing a thing just to project "FURRY!" as a part of your identity, you're pretty much doing it wrong.  Don't take it so srs.


----------



## TobyDingo (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a wolf kigurumi with a tail that i wear out now and then with a hoodie over the top. But this is purely because it's cosy as fuck and i'm too lazy to change out of it just to go to the shop. I probably wouldn't ever wear a tail unless it was some sort of fancy dress event. Your just asking for trouble putting that shit out there. There's no need to go full fur retard out loud and proud. It's just a hobby. Don't shove it in peoples faces.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2013)

I've only seen proper tails once at a meet. At university a lot of people wear pajamas with tails on them to the nightclubs, but this isn't because they're furries. [and some people rip the tails off, so I wouldn't advise doing it with anything that isn't just pajamas]

Hats are more common. Including me there are 3 people in my EarthSci department who wear animal hats.


----------



## Zico (Dec 21, 2013)

Where could I get a hat or a trinket of some description


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2013)

AC Fox said:


> Where could I get a hat or a trinket of some description



I bought mine in a shop that sells customised T-shirts and novelty items. If you're in a large shopping centre there is usually some such shop.


----------



## Zico (Dec 21, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I bought mine in a shop that sells customised T-shirts and novelty items. If you're in a large shopping centre there is usually some such shop.



Would there be any in Milton Keynes by any chance if u had by one


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2013)

I haven't been to milton keynes, so I don't know. If you walk around the large shopping centres it's probable you will find something you want.


----------



## Zico (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok cheers for the posts I will likely gat a trinket . Hats have never suited me at least It is more subtle than a tail


----------



## Zico (Dec 21, 2013)

I know it my choice but I don't like choices. I have asked in another thread whether it's worth getting a tail and all said yes. So I am not sure if it is wise. As I said in previous post I am now looking into trinkets instead but I'm not sure about a trinket


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 21, 2013)

I always wear my ear beanie from pawstar. I wear my tail at fur meets/parties and when fursuiting at cons.

Oops nvm this was aimed at the Brits.


----------



## shagpoke (Dec 21, 2013)

FWIW, I sell tails on etsy and since I started offering overseas shipping about 6 weeks ago, I've sold 2 to the UK


----------



## Sar (Dec 21, 2013)

You don't have to wear a tail all the time. That would be madness. As much as the UK is more tolerant of these things. There isn't any sensible reason ever to wear a tail outside of cons and meets or your own home. 

Or are you one of those _lifestyler_ types?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 21, 2013)

I am seriously thinking about getting a collar for every-day wear, the only problem is sizing myself. I would feel a _little_ strange going to the pet section of a store and trying on the collars. I just want to _know_ my size, and take it to the counters.

I have seen, in my time in the South West, no one wearing ears/tail/collar, anything. Not that I have noticed. If you want to wear some 'furry' accessories, it should be because you want to, no other reason.


----------



## Hooky (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm actually surprised that there are other furries from my country at all. Nobody in my district has even heard of a furry.


----------



## ArcaninesCurse (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a friend who wears hers collar most of the time and no one bats an eyelid. As for tails, ive only ever worn mine once im my own tail. Wear it all the time at fur meets though and in london. 
Id answer your question about trinkets but i honestly dont know what kind of trinkets your after.
Hope this helps~


----------



## Wydo (Jan 15, 2014)

man the north is sound for furries then XD all I have to do is hop on a train and I can get to 2 fur meets within an hour. That also includes getting to the train station! I have seen worse stuff in my town like proper waist coat and top hat goths XD. I think wearing a tail or collar isn't going to get you any shit if your cool about it and it suits you. I do hang round with some weird people though so I am sound with furry stuff when I finally get something! XD


----------



## dleedh (Jan 17, 2014)

I had this raccoon tail that I clipped to my hat, brown western straw style hat, 100% paper one-size fits all $10 at walmart cheapy hat. I clipped it to the hat belt and it hung down to just below my shoulders and I loved it. Downside was that it formed a permanent "narrow" section, cause of swinging, where the tail met the brim. I wore this before I became a furry, but no one ever looked at me weird, especially since stuff like that was common for me.


----------



## Tamara of Tammyland (Jan 17, 2014)

Seeing anyone wear tails is as rare as finding Â£200 on the street.


----------



## FoxeeTreasures (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm not from the Uk, nor have a worn a tail in public, but I wear the hats with ears once in awhile. I also carry a keychain tail I made that matches my fursuit. I usally hook it to the side of my pants. Its a trend where I'm from and lots of people do it, but I've yet to meet any others furries. I've always wanted my own collar. I agree with what AlexxxLupo said, I too don't want to go in and try them on. xD


----------



## BronwynMendoza (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm from Scotland and live in the highlands, I've heard of only one person ever wearing a tail in public where I live, I would love to meet him one day and shake his hand! As I wish I had the confidence to wear mine out side my house


----------

